# Atlanta Stove Works #40 Wood/Coal Antique Potbelly Stove



## jwalter04 (Nov 14, 2016)

One of these came up for sale nearby. They're asking $150. Anyone know anything about these?  
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2016)

Primarily a coal stove I think. Ask over at the coal forum. www.nepacrossroads.com


----------



## jwalter04 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah, I thought maybe a coal stove too, but the seller claims they used wood in it, and what little I found on a web search indicated wood too. I've got a second chimney that runs though the house and was looking to add a parlor style stove as supplemental to the Fisher insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2016)

It will burn wood, quickly.


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah you can burn wood in it but you will be loading it every half hour.


----------



## jwalter04 (Nov 14, 2016)

I passed on it. Not ready to get into coal and I wanted something a little bigger and ornate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2016)

jwalter04 said:


> I passed on it. Not ready to get into coal and I wanted something a little bigger and ornate


The vast majority of parlor stoves are coal stoves.  There are some that are a little better for wood than others but none of them are going to be very good.  Why not look at a modern stove that will be much more efficient?


----------



## jwalter04 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mostly buying for looks and the space available. Would only be used when it's really cold and the big stove is struggling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2016)

jwalter04 said:


> Mostly buying for looks and the space available. Would only be used when it's really cold and the big stove is struggling.


Fair enough but if you got a good modern stove you may end up using it instead of the fisher most of the time.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2016)

There are some wood burning Round Oaks that weren't too bad. Some even had rudimentary secondary combustion. However, besides being a lot more efficient, most modern stoves have much closer clearance requirements than the 36" that an old parlor stove would require.


----------

